# Beautiful Natural From Dayhiker



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Dayhiker, in my view, is one of the best when it comes to turning a tree fork into a beautiful, shootable work of art. I first saw his work when he sent my grandfather the most beautiful slingshot I've ever seen - an ash natural that was nominated for slingshot of the month a few months back.

I knew that my abilities were no where near Dayhiker's, but I decided to ask for if he'd like to trade anyway. I was lucky enough for him to agree and today I got THIS -






























I can't thank Bill enough for what he sent. It's a beautiful, shootable work of art that will always be a special part of my collection.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Have fun with it, Kenny. I hope you kill with it at the shoot Saturday! It would be fun to see. Good luck!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pretty sweet trade


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

DH makes a fine fork that's for sure, I have a couple and my girl has one all works of art.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Another great SS from a great maker. It's a beauty Bill.
Philly


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful slingshot, enjoy shooting it. He sure does do a great job!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I understand clearly your great happiness!

Felicidades!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice I like it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your wrp is gonna get jealous seeing you hold a natural slingshot .


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Shot it today at the LI shoot, sweet as it looks. Nicely done. Natural pointer.
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> your wrp is gonna get jealous seeing you hold a natural slingshot .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nicely done! that's a beauty. bill i think i recognize this is one you made and posted a while back? it is an awesome slingshot buddy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a great job!! Sweet slingshot...


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

nice!


----------

